# Are inter-post links preserved when a thread is moved?



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jul 2017)

When a thread (e.g. a multiple-post travelogue thread, such as the one I'm about to write) is moved to another sub-forum, are links from one post in that thread to another post in that same thread preserved? Or do they get broken?
I'd like to link some of the posts in my upcoming travelogue to each other, but I won't do that if they'll end up being broken links.

A typical link to a post in any thread will look like this:


> CC_URL/threads/THREAD_NAME.THREAD_NUM/page-PAGE_NUM#post-POST_NUM


except that if it's a single-page thread, the *page-PAGE_NUM* part is omitted.

So in more technical terms (yes, I'm a software engineer, and simply can't help myself ), when a thread is moved to another sub-forum, will *THREAD_NUM* remain constant, and if / when a thread reaches multiple pages, are the links automatically updated to insert *page-PAGE_NUM* into the link?

I know there was a previous thread discussing broken links, but it never mentioned the case of threads being moved to another location.

Yours in geek,
--- Victor.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> So in more technical terms (yes, I'm a software engineer, and simply can't help myself )


So not really an Engineer then?


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2017)

The safer links to use are the /posts/POST_NUM ones.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> When a thread (e.g. a multiple-post travelogue thread, such as the one I'm about to write) is moved to another sub-forum, are links from one post in that thread to another post in that same thread preserved? Or do they get broken?
> I'd like to link some of the posts in my upcoming travelogue to each other, but I won't do that if they'll end up being broken links.
> 
> A typical link to a post in any thread will look like this:
> ...


Previous thread about broken links included the fact that the number of posts per page had changed(Decreased by five a page). The link had the old/original page number included, which was no longer the correct one.

Posting now shouldn't affect the links.


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2017)

Yes, they will be preserved. It was a problem some time ago when I changed the number of posts displayed per page - it broke some links, but that won't be changing again whilst we're on this version of the software so you'll be fine. 

The newer version of the forum software doesn't include page numbers in the links so it doesn't have the same flaw. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jul 2017)

Shaun said:


> Yes, they will be preserved. It was a problem some time ago when I changed the number of posts displayed per page - it broke some links, but that won't be changing again whilst we're on this version of the software so you'll be fine.
> 
> The newer version of the forum software doesn't include page numbers in the links so it doesn't have the same flaw.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Shaun, just what I needed to hear.

Regards,
--- Victor.


----------

